# Barking



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

Or could this just be a phase, as I have read some puppies just grow out of it?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie did that for a while to. I'm not sure why but we found when we had a good hard play session, even if it's in the house he would get tired out and then lay down. Other than that, I really don't know.

Hopefully someone can give you some good advice.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie went through this as well. He just wanted all attention focused on him. Every time he barked, I would say "Quiet" and then turn my back to him. I didn't turn back around until he stopped barking. You end up spinning around a bit because he'll keep trying to come around to your front. Just keep turning your back to him until he stops barking. As soon as he stops, tell him he's a good boy and give him lots of love and attention. It worked for Rookie.

My trainer also suggests putting them in a time out. Tie them to a doorknob in a hallway or some out of the way place until they stop. As soon as they stop, you give them lots of praise and bring them back in with everyone else.

Time outs never worked with Rookie, but turning my back on him did.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

Time out sounds like a good option, I have tried the turning my back and it kind of works. The issue I have with that is trying to turn when he is quiet, often he barks when he sees me turn around, then its back to square one
I just dont want to leave him alone anywhere because of the chew factor!!! LOL


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Kory P said:


> I just dont want to leave him alone anywhere because of the chew factor!!! LOL


Time out should work then. He can't chew when he's barking and as soon as he stops barking, you're going to go get him anyhow!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I was just about to put this question out there also. Tilly barks if we go into the kitchen, where she knows she's not allowed. She barks if we're not paying enough attention to her. She barks as soon as I get on the phone. 

I've also tried the pennies in a can thing and that's what worked keeping her out of the kitchen. She really doesn't like it, but I'm not always near the can. Hopefully, like you've all said it's just a stage. Are GRs known as barkers?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam is a barker! he definitely went thru a very bratty stage (dunno why i'm saying that in past tense, he's still a little brat sometimes!!) where he would "yell" at me if i wasnt paying attention to him or doing what he wanted. his barking has just gotten increasingly louder as he's gotten older, and what i do is just ignore him until he stops. it doesnt seem to lessen the behavior, although he used to bark for a good 5-10 mins straight before and now its shortened to maybe a minute of it before he gets bored and does something else. i am not really sure how to go about correcting it, because giving him any sort of attention even negative just makes it worse. we just wait it out now, ignore him, look away from him until he stops, and usually he will quickly. he doesn't do it that much anymore though, although sometimes he just gets in a bratty mood and does. i think maybe its a stage that he is in the midst of outgrowing (i hope!!) and i definitely notice that when he is VERY tired (after a day at dog beach or something) he is less prone to be a brat. lol


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We turned it into a good thing with Danny. We encouraged him to bark when he normally would and used the word "speak". Now he speaks on command and doesn't bark at us nearly as much as he used to, unless we are playing with him and we don't mind his barking then.


----------

